# Performance.



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

So I recently heard that many outboard manufacturers use the same block on multiple horsepower engines. For example a 200 sharing the same block for each engine up to say 250. I was told that the major difference is the tuning of the engine.

Is this true? If so, is it possible to tune your outboard to create more horsepower sort of like a car engine?

May just be a stupid question........

Thanks everyone


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep Been doing it for a Looooooooog time.

It's the same on the mid size motors for example

Suzuki 4 strokes in the 2003 area had 90, 115 & 140 out of the same block... The displacement was larger in the 140.


All you have to do is go to the manufactures website... The info is all there.

Look at number of cylinders and the displacement + the bore & stroke of the motor.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

So could you essentially just take the ecm off of one of say the 225 engines and put it in a 200? In turn creating a 225?


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

There could be differences in heads, cams, pistons, rods, compression ratios, valving, intakes and exhaust, etc. also for different hp ratings using the same block.
I doubt it would be as easy as using a different ecm or other electronics.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I looked into this one time for a honda 9.9 to see about making it a 15. I got on boats.net and started looking up part numbers. The cam shafts were different so it was not pheasable on that one. They did it for years on the old 2 stroke stuff though.


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

murfpcola said:


> I looked into this one time for a honda 9.9 to see about making it a 15. I got on boats.net and started looking up part numbers. The cam shafts were different so it was not pheasable on that one. They did it for years on the old 2 stroke stuff though.


 Two strokes are different. It starts with the port timing and port size, and the exhaust system, and as the horse power went up the intake openings got larger, piston stuffers, and bigger carbs.
None of this was cheap unless you could strip the bolt on parts from another engine. At the factory it was pretty cheap.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

In SOME models it is as easy as having a different ecm unit,etc. Just understand that this would involve THOUSANDS of dollars to upgrade.


----------

